
The IRS’s Effort to Convert its Assembly Codebase to Java - computerlab
https://federalnewsradio-com.cdn.ampproject.org/c/s/federalnewsradio.com/tom-temin-commentary/2018/01/irs-clutches-its-modernization-holy-grail/amp/
======
Cheyana
Better link... [https://federalnewsradio.com/tom-temin-
commentary/2018/01/ir...](https://federalnewsradio.com/tom-temin-
commentary/2018/01/irs-clutches-its-modernization-holy-grail/)

~~~
downrightmike
This was really helpful, thank you.

